# Iverson



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Now obviously we arent favorates to land him but hypotheticly who would you offer to the Sixers to realisticly get Iverson? (provided that you are interested in Ivey)


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd LOVE to see him here

Saras + Foster + S-Jax and draft rights for IVEY


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrington, Jasikevicius, and Jackson. Picks, too.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinsley (his value must have gone up season), Harrington and Harrison, + picks. I'd rather keep JAx because with AI here, he can step back to 3rd option, doing what he did for the Spurs in their championship year.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

bbasok said:


> I'd LOVE to see him here
> 
> Saras + Foster + S-Jax and draft rights for IVEY


No way we give up Foster for anyone, he's really the only player who plays hard every night besides Granger and Armstrong.

I'm fine with giving up Saras, Jackson, and someone else, but how many good years can we get out of Iverson?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

i would pretty much give up anyone but oneal and granger...and foster too i guess


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> i would pretty much give up anyone but oneal and granger...and foster too i guess


Webber now gets his wish for getting more touchs now


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> No way we give up Foster for anyone, he's really the only player who plays hard every night besides Granger and Armstrong.
> 
> I'm fine with giving up Saras, Jackson, and someone else, but how many good years can we get out of Iverson?



:cheers: :cheers: Good post!...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

If we were to acquire Iverson, I think it would be a good idea to get rid of Jackson. I just don't think those two would play well together.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Anyone aside from Foster, O'Neal, and Granger. Also, Iverson and O'Neal are friends, they have been on All-Star team many times together. Also the episode of Punk'ed with Iverson's B-Day, JO was there.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Anyone aside from Foster, O'Neal, and Granger. Also, Iverson and O'Neal are friends, they have been on All-Star team many times together. Also the episode of Punk'ed with Iverson's B-Day, JO was there.


Iverson got punked?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't want Iverson at all.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Maybe the Pacers could have interest in him, Knight and Walsh are friends...



> King reportedly had a deal to send Iverson to Boston around NBA draft night, but the Celtics no longer have the No. 7 draft pick they were dangling as bait. King is close friends with Indiana Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh, making it likely those two talked about a deal (perhaps involving point guard Jamaal Tinsley?).


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/12/10/sixers.iverson.ap/index.html


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Ras said:


> Iverson got punked?


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eU_oBO1fiXo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eU_oBO1fiXo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

afterwards, Allen did the same prank on Jermaine


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Stephen A. Smith just said Indiana is in the running on ESPN news.... Indiana could be sitting al, marquis and tinsley tonight... I don't know maybe Iverson really does have a chance to come here.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

is there really a chance of us getting him? or is this just a bunch of crap


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

oh god please no

if that ball-hog loser comes to indy i am no longer a pacer fan


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Hail Yinka said:


> oh god please no
> 
> if that ball-hog loser comes to indy i am no longer a pacer fan


because we are doing so well right now with jackson and tinsley? realisticly this team is going nowhere. No draft pick next year either.

I want Iverson here to a certain degree. As long as we dont give up JO, Granger, Foster and Shawne Williams. And hopefully not Jasikevicius either  Any else is up for grabs


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> because we are doing so well right now with jackson and tinsley? realisticly this team is going nowhere. No draft pick next year either.


Everyone his own opinion but I think Tinsley is doing pretty good this year.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Everyone his own opinion but I think Tinsley is doing pretty good this year.


I agree with you there Pacersthebest Tinsley is playing the best basketball in a long time, which is exactly why i dont mind shipping him for Iverson. Because I dont think Tinsley can keep it up at this level and there is always the danger that he might get injured again. So trade him while his value is high. Fact is we are 11-12.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hail Yinka said:


> oh god please no
> 
> if that ball-hog loser comes to indy i am no longer a pacer fan


I'm still pretty proud of Tinsley playing last night, 21 points and 6 assists, not bad for being sick.

- EDITED for inappropriate comments from myself


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

There is an internet rumor swirling around that Iverson will be traded to the Pacers on Friday when Marquise Daniels is eligible to be traded. Supposedly Iverson for Tinsley, Marquise Daniels, a 2009 draft pick, and another one of our young guns. 

No actual news link for this, so who knows how much merit there is to it. I guess Bucher was reporting this, and it has begun to spread around other message boards.

Whether or not there is any merit to this, I would personally sign off on this trade with a lot of excitement. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Yeah I really see Carlisle and Iverson getting along..wont work..looks like it might happen though..


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't see Iverson coming to Indiana. I don't think they want Al Harrington or Tinsley, and I don't think they want Marquis Daniels to be the biggest piece they recieve back. Billy King has always liked Foye though, so I see a deal with Minnesota going down. They're probably waiting until Friday so that Mike James can be traded (he'd probably go to Detroit).


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

actually the pacers along with boston and denver are the three favorites.

boston has the best deal for AI but i dont see them trading within the same division which makes denver and indiana the favorites...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

and Denver got him, for Joe Smith, Dre Miller and two 1st round draft picks. more than we could ever offer.. I dont think that was their original offer; wonder if the brawl and suspensions had influenced their decision..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Desperation move by the Nuggets....


----------

